# An die Mercuryfraktion



## Fettkloß (21. August 2004)

moin jungs ( und mädels ? )

könntet ihr bitte mal die gewichte eurer mercury`s offenlegen ( auch du carloz   ) ich bin etwas erschrocken als ich die crossrock laufräder vom gemini reingemacht habe - ok die crossmax sl sind leichter - aber nicht so viel das ich da hinkomme wo ich dachte !!!   wenn ich das gewicht jetzt schon verrrate würdet ihr mich wahrscheinlich hänseln   

wenn fertig - also richtig fertig - ist werde ich es natürlich auch veröfentlichen .

bitte macht eure angaben mit pedalen/flaschenhalten und computer(wenn vorh.)

PS: die crossmax sl sind grade eingetrffen aber die penner haben die reifen nicht mit ins paket geschmissen


----------



## chris84 (21. August 2004)

ein genaues Gewicht kann ich dir von meinem nicht sagen, ich hab keine geeichte Waage   
Es dürften aber im Moment so 12-12,5kg sein, ohne speziellen Wert auf Leichtbau gelegt zu haben. Rahmen und Gabel wiegen ja schon fast 4kg zusammen. Der Rahmen alleine dürfte (größe L) auf etwa 1900g kommen, die Gabel wiegt mit gekürztem Schaft wohl genau so viel. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daif (21. August 2004)

hahahaha, ich hab ein '03 Mercury Ecco, dessen Rahmen eh schwerer als die anderen Mercurys ist, ausserdem hab ich lauter schwere Teile dran, Mx Pro Eta (85mm), mavic Crossland, Julies, Kombipedale, usw...
es wiegt auf ner Personenwaage 12,7 Kg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und jetzt hab ich auch noch nen Flaschenhalter und ne Pumpe dran, also noch mehr!!
=>Mehr als die meisten fullies!!!!!
Ich bin schier durchgedreht, ich hatte auf jedenfall mit  11,?? kg gerechnet

nicht dass es sich wie ein Klotz fahren würde, aber fast 13kg, das nagt ungemein an meinem Selbstwertgefühl im Hinblick auf mein bike   

(ich hoffe immer noch dass unsere digitale Waage spinnt, die zeigt nämlich auch bei mir zu viel an, hahahahaahahahaha)


----------



## daif (21. August 2004)

OT:
hi chris, danke nochmal für deine tipps und meinungen vor ca 2-3 monaten!!
wie du siehst ist es nicht das damals besprochene Mercury "mit Delle" geworden.
aber ein anderes!!! Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden. finde nur das gewicht a bissl viel.


----------



## bluesky (21. August 2004)

15,3 kilo 
(mit speedhub, D521ern, psylo sl, und billig ritchey parts 

und ich machs noch schwerer


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. August 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> 15,3 kilo
> (mit speedhub, D521ern, psylo sl, und billig ritchey parts
> 
> und ich machs noch schwerer



@bluesky: warum hatst du an deinem Mecury einen Kettenspanner dran, oder ist das nicht die Rohloff-Version???
15,3 kg    ich wollte mit meinem Mercury Rohloff eigentlich unter 12,5 kg kommen, hoffentlich klappt das?!


----------



## Rabatz (21. August 2004)

jetzt  nur mal nicht in panik ausbrechen. meins wiegt 10,6 kg mit pedalen ezeteren. gruss


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. August 2004)

aber ohne Speedhub, oder??


----------



## carloz (21. August 2004)

Mahlzeit !

Also ich weiss ned...ich hab ein paar Kilo zuviel auf den Rippen und schau da auch ned hin, also darf mein Mercury auch schwer sein 
Aber da ich ja für Fettkloß (fast) alles tu, werd ich mich bemühen und morgen das Gewicht ermitteln. Ich bin selbst gespannt, denn eigentlich war es mir wurst ! 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. August 2004)

Damit der Kloß beruhigt ist, steig ich heute Abend auch nochmals auf die Waage und nehme mein Mercury dabei mit ... Ich finde, daß ein stabiles und geländetaugliches Alu-MTB ruhig seine 11,5 kg wiegen darf. Was will ich mit einer 10kg Feile, bei der sich beim Bremsen mit Scheibe die Gabel windet wie eine Schlange, sich die Laufräder verziehen wie ein Lasso und jeder gröbere Geländegang einem potentiellen Todesurteil gleichkäme? 
Bei mir sind die Laufräder das übergewichtige Übel, bleischwer, taugen nix. Da stecken noch rund 600g Tuning-Potential drin. Vorbau/Lenker vielleicht maximal 100 - 150 Gramm, Sattel vielleicht noch 50g, aber ob sich das wirklich lohnt?

Wer auf Leichtbau Wert legt, hat mit einem Mercury sowieso schlechte Karten! Der Rahmen ist im Schnitt 300 - 400 Gramm schwerer als die Konkurrenz. Dafür bricht er aber auch nicht so schnell


----------



## Fettkloß (22. August 2004)

vorläufig mal danke an alle   ich liebe euch   

@ carloz - hab ich mir doch gedacht das du dein bike immer noch nicht gewogen hast     

@ rabatz - du hast ja bis jetzt das leichteste bike - können wir mal nen foto sehn ?????oder gibts das schon irgendwo hier ?

im nachhinein hätte ich auch schin interresse an ner speedhubversion - sieht einfach scharf aus und ist bestimmt auch gut zu fahren - na ja.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabatz (22. August 2004)

mmmhhhhh... war speedhub bedingung?? meins hat natürlich keine. habe leider auch kein bild (sieht aber in etwa so aus wie im katalog mit dieser hellblauen lackierung). es ist ein mercury race rahmen aufgebaut mit skareb, xtr und so. habe auch leichte racing ralphs auf leichten felgen. ich fahre damit oft in den alpen (die sind quasi bei mir um die ecke) und hatte bisher keinen platten und die gabel dünkt mich gerade so ausreichend verwindungssteif.
gruss


----------



## Eisenfaust (22. August 2004)

@Fettkloß

Mein übergewichtiges Mercury (Größe L) hat mit allem drum und dran fahrfertig 12,4 Kilogramm! Dabei spielen folgende Fettpölsterchen eine 'gewichtige' Rolle:

Naben DT Onyx
Speichen DT Champion 2,0 durchegend
Rigida DP 2000 Mülleimerfelgen

Ich rechne mit 400g Einsparpotential bei der anstehenden Umspeichung meiner Laufräder (Wechsel der Felgen und Speichen/Nippel).

Also, obwohl ich überhaupt keinen Leichtbau betreibe, komme ich mit Felgenbremse (Arch Rival 50) auf 12kg mit Pedale und Flaschenhalter. Ich habe sogar eine leicht übergewichtige Magura O24U mit Lockout und die etwas schwerere Syntace VRO ECO Vorbauversion mit ECO Lenker! Und mein Sattel ist auch keine Tune Speeneedle (noch nicht), sondern ein relativ schwerer Flite Trans Am. Du siehst, mein schwergewichtiger Hobel liegt doch noch ganz gut, oder?

Bist du jetzt zufrieden? Wenn du wirklich auf Leichtbau fixiert bist, hättest Du Dir einen Storck oder Merida oder Giant Karbon-Rahmen beschaffen sollen oder auf den Mercury SL setzen müssen. Da wären mit einem Mal bis zu 800 Gramm 'weg' gewesen. 

Nebenbei: Mitlerweile mutieren die Hardteils zu geländeuntauglichen Federleichtobjekten. Was soll denn das? Ich will mit dem Ding fahren können, hart eben und dazu muß ich schon ein gewisses Maß Vertrauen in meinen Rahmen haben - und solange der Werkstoff Alu ist, hat das eben sein Gewicht.

Und zum Schluß, Fettklößchen, wir wollen jetzt wissen was Dein Bianchi-Mercury wiegt! Oder war das Manöver dazu gedacht, Dein Selbstvertrauen zu steigern weil fast alle schwerere Panzer fahren? Zick nicht rum, poste!


----------



## bluesky (22. August 2004)

Fibbs79 schrieb:
			
		

> @bluesky: warum hatst du an deinem Mecury einen Kettenspanner dran, oder ist das nicht die Rohloff-Version???
> 15,3 kg    ich wollte mit meinem Mercury Rohloff eigentlich unter 12,5 kg kommen, hoffentlich klappt das?!



doch aber nur die version wo du keine extra drehmomentabstützung brauchst ... verschiebbare ausfallenden hab ich net


----------



## lexle (22. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> moin jungs ( und mädels ? )
> 
> könntet ihr bitte mal die gewichte eurer mercury`s offenlegen ( auch du carloz   ) ich bin etwas erschrocken als ich die crossrock laufräder vom gemini reingemacht habe - ok die crossmax sl sind leichter - aber nicht so viel das ich da hinkomme wo ich dachte !!!   wenn ich das gewicht jetzt schon verrrate würdet ihr mich wahrscheinlich hänseln
> 
> ...



Mercurxy Rohloff (M)
D`T 4.1er 240 S, King, Vro Carbon, Thomson, Slr XP Xt 2004 Kurbel, Schwalbe hurricane 2.0, 959 Pedale Oury Lock on Grips, Hope Mini 160 mm : 11, 8 Kilo 

Mit Raching Ralph könnte man noch 200-350 Gramm Sparen ..

bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## Brägel (22. August 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> Mercurxy Rohloff (M)
> D`T 4.1er 240 S, King, Vro Carbon, Thomson, Slr XP Xt 2004 Kurbel, Schwalbe hurricane 2.0, 959 Pedale Oury Lock on Grips, Hope Mini 160 mm : 11, 8 Kilo



jetzt aber mal ganz schnell an die DigiCam und ab damit  in den geliebten Fred, gell 
 

PS hast du jetzt dein Ex schon mit rotem Speedneedle gesehen?


----------



## lexle (22. August 2004)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt aber mal ganz schnell an die DigiCam und ab damit  in den geliebten Fred, gell
> 
> 
> PS hast du jetzt dein Ex schon mit rotem Speedneedle gesehen?



ne wo iss es denn?

Oh pics.. ja.. evtl morgen falls es noch hell ist  muss aber erst der SLR T 1 sattel wieder runter.. sieht zu kubbelig aus 

Ach ja.. ne Marathon kommt au noch rein  .. die Super air fliegt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (22. August 2004)

eisenfaust       mit der anmache bekommste auch keine minute früher das bike zu sehen     

ich war nur erstaunt das es trotz einiger leichter teile doch so viel wiegt - das war alles !!!

und 

ich hab nie geschrieben das ich ein absolutes leichtbauhardtail aufbauen will - zeig mir wo ich das geschrieben habe ???!!!manche hersteller haben mich ,auf grund der farbgebung , regelrecht dazu gezwungen zu einem leichtprodukt zu greifen . ( marta sl & crossmax sl z.b. )

an allererster stelle stand und steht immernoch die optik ! stabilität und gewicht sind drittrangig . nach der optik war mir noch wichtig das keine shimaNo teile dran sind . das ist mir fast gelungen . 

und sei versichert - wenn es fertig ist poste ich


und nochwas eisenfäustchen    am 10.7.04 hast du im geliebten und geputzten fred geschrieben das du keine digicam hast -- so gehts nicht mein lieber - - ich glaube hier wären mache dankbar wenn auch du uns mal mit ein paar bildchen belustigen würdest ??!! also zick nicht rum und mal butter bei die fische jetzt !!!!


----------



## Brägel (22. August 2004)

lexle schrieb:
			
		

> ne wo iss es denn?




na wo wohl, im Fred natürlich   welch Farbe wähltest du für Mercury? Ach wa, her mit die Bilders


----------



## Faunus (23. August 2004)

Mein Mercury wiegt 12,7 kg hab aber noch Potential. Außer der Gabel (Duke XC) und dem Rahmen (Modell 2003 gebraucht bei Ebay) sind nur alte Deoreteile und billige Felgen dran. Ich warte jetzt bis meine Kette reisst und tausch dann Schaltwerk, Kassette, Kette und Kurbel aus. Wenn die Felgen durchgebremst sind kommen neue Laufräder dran. Danach ists vielleicht 500 g leichter.


----------



## hardtailbiker (23. August 2004)

Gut, jetzt bin ich dran.................... die meisten hier sind wohl keine Leichtbaufreaks, ich dagegen schon.
Meins steht gerade beim aufbauen und wird noch einige Tage dort stehen, da noch einige Teile fehlen.
Gewicht wird dann bei ca. 8,5 kg stehen.
Mercury SL mit Sram X.O, Braxxo Carbon (Starrgabel), Syntace F99 Vorbau, Lenker und Stütze, Sattel Tune Speedneedle, Laufräder DT Swiss mit Maxxis Lightweight Reifen und Latexschlauch, Pedale Shimano 959, Roox Kurbel, Avid V-Brake, Nokon Züge und weitere kleine Feinheiten.

Das Rad wird von mir um Rennen zu fahren, d. h. Leichtbau mit gewisser zuverlässigkeit. Ich denke ich habs hiermit geschafft.

Also allen viel Spaß mit Ihren Bergwerks und eins steht fest........... sie gehören einfach zu den schönsten!!!


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

@ hardailbiker - warum keine xpedo pedalen ? aber sonst - mein lieber freund !!! 8,5 kg is ja leichter als manches rennrad - super ! da kann eisenfäustlein mal sehen was echter leichtbau ist       das kannte er bis jetzt noch nicht !!!!!   

wie siehts aus mit fotos ? schraubst du selbst oder nicht ?


----------



## hardtailbiker (23. August 2004)

@fettkloß,
ja ich schraube zum Teil selbst mit einem Freund, der ein Bikegeschäft hat, den brauch ich einfach.............. bin eher Rennfahrer als Schrauber!!!
Zu Deiner Frage mit den Pedalen, ich hatte bisher immer Shimano und war immer sehr zufrieden und gehe deshalb nicht gern ein Risiko mit neuen Parts, die ich nicht kenne ein. 

Bilder bekommt Ihr zu sehen, wenn es fertig ist, kann aber noch eine kleine Weile dauer!!! 

Also weiterhin viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. August 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> eisenfaust       mit der anmache bekommste auch keine minute früher das bike zu sehen
> 
> ich war nur erstaunt das es trotz einiger leichter teile doch so viel wiegt - das war alles !!!
> 
> ...



Jetzt krieg Dich mal wieder ein, Klößchen!
Sobald ich meine ultrapeinlichen Laufräder ausgetauscht habe, werde ich eine Kamera bemühen. Allerdings hat mein Psychologe da noch ein Wort mitzureden, er meint, daß mir zuviel Profilneurose gar nicht gut täte. Ich muß es ihm ja nicht sagen, oder?

Zum Thema Optik und Stabilität. Suum quique! Ich finde es allerdings ein wenig paradox, ein MTB aufzubauen, das gar nicht im Gelände fahrbar ist. Die Vermutung, Dein Rad endet im Wohnzimmer in einer Vitrine, gewinnt immer mehr an Gewicht, findest Du nicht auch? Und wiederum: Jedem das seine. Zum Glück kann Dein MTB bei der Jungfernfahrt nicht explodieren, abstürzen oder sinken   

P.S. Die Bilder gehören, nur angemerkt, in einen anderen FRED


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

@ fäustlein - meinem speziellen freund   
ich finde dich wirklich süss - warum fährt denn mein rädchen nicht im gelände ??? was ist den dran das es nict fährt - oder kann es nicht fahren weil ich draufsitze ??

wegen ultrapeinlichen laufrädern kein bild zu posten ist nicht angesagt - hier postet jeder was er hat (oder halt nicht hat ) das ist egal - oder ? 
wir haben alle bergwerks - das zählt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im übrigen - ich hab nicht angefangen        tärää tärää


----------



## Eisenfaust (23. August 2004)

Bist blöd, ich hier meine Laufräder posten? Nein, kommt nicht in die Tüte, eher kotzt mein Pferd - oder hast Du schon mal jemanden hier gesehen, der viereckige Laufräder gepostet hat? Am Ende behauptet noch jemand - wie etwa Du - daß die gar nicht rollen täten ...


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

fäustchen - bei dir rollt doch alles - oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (23. August 2004)

Was würden wir nur ohne euch beide hier im Forum tun ? 
Hätten wir keinerlei Unterhaltung 

btw: Hab ne Waage organisiert und Morgen reiche ich die Kilozahl meines Mercurys nach 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (23. August 2004)

@ carloz - fühle dich so als wäre der rote teppich ausgerollt und die trompeten schmettern in allen tonlagen !!!!!!!!!!!!! premiere !!!!


----------



## daif (24. August 2004)

muuuahahahahahaha,
"fäustchen" und "klößchen" ihr seid echt unterhaltsam!!
ihr habt wenigstens humor/ironie (manchmal zynismus)!
das hebt sich doch sehr positiv von du ****** und ******* ,****** ab was hier im IBC an viel zu vielen Stellen herrscht

weiter so!!!
Das Bergwerkforum rockt!!!! Scheint so dass hier echt die meisten gut drauf sind!! Nicht so Miesmacher und Streitsüchtige!! Double thumbs up!!!!


----------



## carloz (24. August 2004)

Sooo,

meine Personenwaage zeigt 11,5 Kilo an. Mit 2 Pumpen (am Rahmen und in der Tasche) und einem Platten 

das is ja mal garned soo schwer 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (24. August 2004)

mannnn carloz - ich flipp aus - wieso issn das teil so leicht ???? unverschämtheit


----------



## Fettkloß (24. August 2004)

also achtung ! mein mercury ist fast fertig ! hab heute die faxen rosa gehabt und hab mir beim hibike conti explorer geholt - die racing ralf sind irgendwo nur nicht hier !!!

es wiegt 10,89kg - es sieht sagenhaft aus - ich finde es ist das schönste bike was ich je gesehen habe  . ich liebe es , obwohl noch keinen cm gefahren , es ist ein traum !!! eine schlichte schönheit wie fast alle mercury`s


----------



## hardtailbiker (27. August 2004)

Hallo an alle Bergwerker,

jetzt ist mein Mercury SL fertig, Gewicht fahrfertig (mit Pedalen und Flaschenhalter) liegt bei exakt 8,49 kg.

Ein Foto bekommt Ihr natürlich auch noch zu sehen!!!


----------



## carloz (27. August 2004)

@HTbiker: Boah   das is krass. Bin ma auf piX gespannt 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (27. August 2004)

was ist eigentlich mit dem bergwerk club/union/bwler ??? wird das was ? und was macht sone vereinigung eigentlich - feiern weil alles so schön ist ?und ausflüge mit anschließendem feiern ! man könnte sich auch unionstrikots machen lassen . oder mutproben für neue mitglieder   

wie geht man sowas an ? aber wahrscheinlich machts eh keiner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (27. August 2004)

ALso ich bin mich um die domain am kümmern.
Muss nur noch geklärt werden, obs die kostenlos gibt.
Dann hamer wuf jeden Fall mal eine.
Falls noch wer eine freie domain haben kann, kann er ja die Bergwerk-union.de nehmen, zum Beispiel.

Wenn wir sie haben machen wer uns mal G-danken. So nen Forum könnte man ja einstellen. Vielleicht für gaymeinsame meetingZ, bzw. touren, partys, ect.
Also ein reines BW-Forum...vielleicht ?
Mit Uploads für Bildersns, usw....

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CaBaLoR (27. August 2004)

Hallo

Mein erster Post hier und direkt einen coolen Thread gefunden. 

Also ich finde das Mercury auch ziemlich genial und kratzte im moment noch ein bisl Kohle dafür zusammen.
Bestehen denn noch Chancen das ich das Bike in 2 Monaten noch bekommen kann?
Habe das Mercury Ecco ins Auge gefasst. 
Was mich jetzt interessiert ist wie kommt man an die Bikes mit Sonderfarben und kosten die auch zusätzlich?
Hätte das Bike gerne in der Sonderfarbe SID blau/weiss und schwarzer Aufschrift oder rot/weiss mit schwarzer Aufschrift.

Ich komme aus Oberhausen und da gibt es leider keine Händler mit Bergwerk Bikes,aber habe jetzt die Anzeigen von S-Tec sports gesehen und der Laden liegt in Schermbeck und das ist in der Nähe.
So was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe scheint der Laden sehr gut zu sein.

Will das Bike dann erstmal fahren und dann später mal ein paar Teile tauschen und es so um ein Paar Gramm reduzieren.Wäre zum Schluss mit 11 Kilo sehr zufrieden. 

BERGWERK RULEZ


----------



## Fettkloß (28. August 2004)

moin cabalor - also soweit ich weis gibts den ecco rahmen nicht mehr , sondern nur noch den normalen mercury oder halt den leichten sl . 

m prinzip bekommst du alle ral farben die du möchtest . bw hat 2 standartfarben - blau & braun - und ca. 20 ral farben als sonderulverbeschichtung . der rest der ral farben sind sozusagen sonder sonder farben .

einige hier - so auch ich - haben ihren rahmen von charlys bike point . der hat sehr faire preise und sehr guten service . 

zu s-tec bike ist zu sagen - die machen kampfpreise ( mein gemini ist von denen ) wenn du dort ein bike kaufst achte drauf das du es so bekommst wie du es bestellt hast ( ausstattung !!!! ) aber vergiss den service - das ist da ein fremdwort !


----------



## Fettkloß (28. August 2004)

@ carloz

ja - deine vorschäge hören sich gut an . welche domain hast du ? ich hab die www.Bergwerk-Union.de gesichert - kosten sind erstmal egal - die würde ich zur verfügung stellen . 
aber was wir dringend brauchen ist jemand der von sowas ahnung hat - also ich meine wie so ne webseite funzt und /oder son forum usw. und dann müsste man drüber nachdenken was sowas dann kostet ne webseite zu erstellen usw. für sowas braucht man einen compspezi - ich hab davon null plan !


----------



## carloz (28. August 2004)

@Fettkloß: Naja ich hab auch sone Jugendclub homepage gemacht. Siehe www.clubforum66.de

Is nich soo der Reißer, aber ich denke man findet sich zurecht...
Son Forum is mit php support kein Problem.
Zum Autauschen langt das ja.
Kleines Gästebüchelein. Einen newsletter, et bon 

Was meint Ihr ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## raffic (28. August 2004)

@Fettkloß
super dann kann es ja losgehen.

@carloz
hab mir die Seite mal angeschaut ist doch ganz OK.
Für den anfang alles dabei was man braucht.

Können ja erst mal so ne Ideensammlung machen was wir da alles drauf haben wollen. 
Bis dann
raffic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkloß (28. August 2004)

@ carloz - is doch super , finde die seite nicht schlecht !!! also mit anderen worten - du hast ahnung von dem zeug !!!?? sag an - was müssen wir jetzt machen ? ich betone aber nochmal das ich NULL plan von dem computerzeug hab und ich dir dabei mit sicherheit keine hilfe bin !!!!

also ich versuch das jetzt mal auf die reihe zu kriegen - bitte nicht lachen   

die domain hat bis jetz null speicherlatz im www . das bedeutet doch ich müsste irgend so ein web paket kaufen - stimmt das ?und wenn mann dann das paket  bzw. speicherplatz hat kannst du das mit der seite in angriff nehmen - oder ? is das dann auch mit dem forum dabei ? können die teinehmer dann auch bilder draufladen ? kannst du das zeug dann alles von dir aus bearbeiten ?

du hast gelacht - ich habs gesehen


----------



## carloz (28. August 2004)

@Fettkloß,

also Webspace könnte ich regeln. Muss halt mal mit Kollege abklären, was des kostet. Denn wir brauchen halt auf dem Server PHP UNterstüzung. Mit MySQL Database und so. Das kost halt immer bisserl.
Dann kann man ein redirect von deiner domain und von meiner machen und kommt dann auf den Webspace.
Der user sieht dann oben jeweils nur bergwerk-union und bergwerkler.de usw.
Und als start müsste dann jemand auch den newsletter pflegen und das Forum halt.
Erstellen is die eine Sache, aber pflegen eine ganz andere 
Aber das kriegen wir schon hin.
Warten wir mal, welche Ideen noch so dazu kommen....

Und: Ich hab nich gel8 !   


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (28. August 2004)

MySQL Database PHP Unterstützung redirect der newsletter       klar - alles roger - hast du was gesagt     bahnhof ?

ok - wieviel kostet denn dieses zeug ? nur mal so grob als anhaltspunkt . sind das einmalzahlungen oder kommt da andauern ne rechnung ?  

je mehr ideen dazukommen um so teurer wirds oder ? ich bin dafür klein anzufangen  , wir brauchen ja noch geld für die partys


----------



## carloz (28. August 2004)

Das bewegt sich so zw. 5,99 und 10 uronen pro Monat.
Bei machen is die Einrichtgebühr auch scho drin 
Bei manchen kosts dann och n paar uronen.
Ich gugg mal, dass ich die domain gereggt bekomm...
Mal sehn wie man das anstellen kann. Muss ja jetzt ned vonm hoit auf moin passieren.

greetZ
CarloZ

btw: Die Domain "b3rgw3rk.de" ist nicht registriert.


----------



## CaBaLoR (28. August 2004)

@Fettkloß

Danke für deine Infos.
Will schon gerne ein komplett Bike kaufen da ich vom schrauben leider bis jetzt noch nicht so die Ahnung habe.
Am besten gefällt mir der Rahmen in rot/weiss und schwarzer Aufschrift.

Das Problem bei mir ist das in der Nähe ausser S-Tec sports kein Händler mehr ist der Bergwerk im Sortiment hat.
Der Schwiegersohn von einem unserer Mieter hat ein Radladen und ich würde darüber dann die Wartungen,Reperaturen und Umbauten machen lassen.
Mir geht es bei S-Tec sports nur um das Bike und eine weitere Probefahrt.
Habe das Mercury nämlich leider bis jetzt nur kurz fahren können.

Finde die Marke und den Namen einfach kultig.
Ausserdem ist das Mercury eines der schönsten Hardtails die ich kenne.


----------



## Eisenfaust (28. August 2004)

Wenn Du ein MTB nur wegen 'kultig' kaufst, kannst auch bei mir vorbeikommen, ich habe da noch eine Kaffeemühle, die könnte ich, bei entsprechendem 'Kultfaktor' auch als supergeiles Downhill-Geschoß klarmachen ... Je weniger Verständnis für Kultur und 'Kult' aus dem Innern der Seele entspringt, desto größer der Durst nach Dingen, die dieses Defizit zu kompensieren scheinen. Arm!


----------



## chris84 (28. August 2004)

meine erste Empfehlung für die Bergwerk-Union: mach ma jemand einen neuen Tread auf, der Durcheinander hier wird langsam unübersichtlich   

Ich fänd die Sache aber auch klasse, ich denk neben Forum und Guestbook usw. brauchen wir auf jeden Fall ne Galerie, vielleicht so ähnlich aufgebaut: www.leonardo-worldwide.com 
zu jedem "Mitglied" ein paar Infos zu Person und Bike und natürlich Bilder Bilder Bilder... und dann vielleicht nochn Bereich wo wir Bilder von gemeinsamen (mit mehr als 1 Bergwerkler  ) Veranstaltungen reinstellen (ich bin mal gespannt obs zu denen kommen wird...)  

MFG
Chris


----------



## CaBaLoR (28. August 2004)

@Eisenfaust

Sorry,aber kannst du mir mal erklären was dein Posting sollte?

Ich kaufe doch nicht das Bike nur weil es "kultig" ist.
Dann müsste ich ganz andere Marken kaufen.
Für ca. 2000 Euro will ich eben was haben was gescheit ist und was ich auch 8-10 Jahre fahren kann und was mir vom Design auch noch in 5 Jahren zusagt.

Mal meine Gründe für ein Bergwerk

1.Die Rahmen sind schön und sehr gut verarbeitet.
2.Wollte eine deutsche Firma haben.
3.Es gibt ne menge Auswahl an Farben.
4.Die Ausstatungen sind sehr gut.
5.Preislich liegen die Bikes auch noch einigermaßen gut.

Dir hat die Marke doch auch gefallen oder hast du das Bike nur gekauft weil dein Händler es gerade hatte oder es günstig war?
Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Natürlich ist man auch ein bisl stolz wenn man ein Bike fährt was nicht jeder hat und nicht nach ALDI oder BAUMARKT aussieht.

Ich habe bis jetzt jedenfalls hart für mein Geld gearbeitet und spare auch schon seit etwa Februar für ein neues Bike.
Und es wird auch noch bis Dezember dauern,denn Wohnung und Lebenserhaltung steht eindeutig vor einem neuen Bike.
Pro Monat halte ich im moment 200 Euro für das Bike zurück und das ist ne ganze Menge!

Ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint,aber vielleicht sollte man mal ein bisl vorsichtiger mit seinen Postings sein und nicht sofort über das Ziel hinaus schiessen und einem was zu unterstellen ohne die Hintergründe zu kennen.


----------



## wondermike (28. August 2004)

Also ich kann - wenn Not am Mann ist - auch ein paar HTML-Tags zusammenstoppeln aber so PHP und der ganze dynamische Quatsch ist nicht so mein Ding. Damals haben wir sowas auch nicht gebraucht.   

Wenn aber um redaktionelle Dinge geht - also Texte schreiben oder bearbeiten, Inhalte planen und koordinieren, etc. dann bin ich da recht fit. Also, wir kriegen da schon was auf die Beine gestellt!


----------



## Fettkloß (29. August 2004)

@ cabalor - sei nicht sauer , seine auch so gepflegten formulierungen und gequatsche über defizit der seele sagt doch jede menge !!!!

er hat halt irgendein problem , das drückt sich nicht nur in diesem posting aus . glaub ja nicht das der so locker und lässig ist wie du es evtl. meinst . schau dir seinen nickname an   und diverse postings - alle mehr oder weniger ( meistens mehr ) zwanghaft . 
manche hören sich gerne reden er "liest sich halt gerne schreiben"  wenn man das so sagen kann     

nix als heisse luft - vergiss es einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaBaLoR (29. August 2004)

@Fettkloß

Ich bin nicht sauer.
Mich ärgert nur das es immer wieder Leute gibt die erst schreiben und dann denken.

@all

Kennt ihr denn noch andere gute Shops wo ich ein Bergwerk eventuell per Telefon oder Internet bestellen kann.


----------



## hardtailbiker (30. August 2004)

@ CaBaLoR

Wenn Du Dir Dein Bike selbst aufbauen willst, kann ich Dir einen Mercury SL in der Größe L in braun anbieten, der wurde nämlich falsch geliefert und ich habe ihn noch immer.
Der Rahmen den ich verkaufen würde, ist nagelneu, war nie aufgebaut und liegt seit ca. 6 wochen bei mir rum. Er hat nur eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme, d. h. keine Cantisöckel und darum war er für mich nicht brauchbar.

Normal kostet er 1.250,-- , VHB 1.100,-- !!!

Wenn interesse besteht, einfach mal drauf antworten.


----------



## CaBaLoR (30. August 2004)

@hardtailbiker

Danke für das Angebot,aber erstens ist "L" für mich zu groß und zweitens mag ich die Farbe braun überhaubt nicht.
Würde das Mercury nur in Größe "M" und nur in rot/weiss oder Sid-blau/weiss nehmen.

Das Bike muss mich 100% optisch ansprechen,denn das Teil fahre ich gute 8-10 Jahre.


----------



## hardtailbiker (2. September 2004)

So, jetzt ist es soweit, für alle die es genau wissen wollen.
Mein Mercury SL ist fertig und schon ausgiebig getestet, es hat fahrfertig, d. h. mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalten und Polar genau 8,49 kg, also ein reinrassiges Rennpferd.
Zu den einzelnen Teilen, Mercury SL, mit Braxxo Carbongabel, Carbon Spacer, WCS Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker Syntace F 99, Sattel SLR mit Tune Stütze, FSA Afterburner Kurbel mit dazugehörigen Kettelblättern und einer Dura Ace Kassette 12/27, Felgen Mavic 717 mit DT swiss 4.1 Naben und Maxxis Fly wight reifen (330g, und richtig Grip) Elite Patao Flaschenhalter und Shimano 959 Pedalen, Nokon Züge in schwarz und meiner Meinung nach der Traum, Sram X.O mit Gripshift.

Es macht einfach nur Spaß!!!

Werde allerdings noch bessere Bilder liefern, Digi ist nicht so gut und ich bin auch eher Biker als Fotograf, bekomm nächste Woche eine richtig gute Digi ausgeliehen und dann gibts schärfere Fotos!!! Sorry!!!


----------



## carloz (2. September 2004)

hachjaa, die jute XO   

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Fettkloß (2. September 2004)

@ hardtailbiker - gibt es fotos wo das ganze bike zu sehen ist ? und welche die scharf sind ?


----------



## prugna (11. September 2004)

@hardtailbiker: nettes Gewicht  ! Mich interessiert die Gabel: Wieviel wiegt die? Und vor allem: wie hoch baut sie und wie breit kann schätzungsweise max. der Reifen sein?


----------



## carloz (11. September 2004)

Da habsch ma was gefunden. Hilft dir das ?

http://www.radac.de/carbon.htm


greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## prugna (15. September 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Da habsch ma was gefunden. Hilft dir das ?
> 
> http://www.radac.de/carbon.htm
> 
> ...



Ja, nee, da hatte ich schon nachgesehen. Trotzdem danke!  
Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Gabel eh schon erledigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elendil (18. September 2004)

So, bin zwar bisschen spät dran, macht aber nix: Mein Mercury, noch ein echt schwerer 2001er Rahmen, wiegt inkl. Pedale, Bar Ends, Remote Schalthebel und Flaschenträger exakt 8888g   Allerdings auch mit Starrgabel, aber keine Superleichtbaureifen (Michelin Comp S light) und außer den Remote Schalthebeln kein Teil XTR oder X.O


----------



## elendil (18. September 2004)

@Hardtailbiker: ist die Afterburner eine ISIS-Version? Wenn ja Interesse die gegen meine ISIS Afterburner in schwarz glänzend zu tauschen? Würde besser zu deinem Rahmen passen wie ich finde, und die matte passt besser an mein Nicolai...


----------



## Brägel (19. September 2004)

hardtailbiker schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt ist es soweit, für alle die es genau wissen wollen.
> Mein Mercury SL ist fertig und schon ausgiebig getestet, es hat fahrfertig, d. h. mit Pedalen, Flaschenhalten und Polar genau 8,49 kg, also ein reinrassiges Rennpferd.
> Zu den einzelnen Teilen, Mercury SL, mit Braxxo Carbongabel, Carbon Spacer, WCS Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker Syntace F 99, Sattel SLR mit Tune Stütze, FSA Afterburner Kurbel mit dazugehörigen Kettelblättern und einer Dura Ace Kassette 12/27, Felgen Mavic 717 mit DT swiss 4.1 Naben und Maxxis Fly wight reifen (330g, und richtig Grip) Elite Patao Flaschenhalter und Shimano 959 Pedalen, Nokon Züge in schwarz und meiner Meinung nach der Traum, Sram X.O mit Gripshift.
> 
> ...



Was sind DT 4.1 Naben  Kannst du was zu dem Reifen beispielsweise im Vergleich zum Racing Ralph sagen? Was heißt richtig Grip - auch bei Nässe?


----------

